# Comment supprimer GROWL de son Mac



## nikro91 (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour tout le monde!

tout d'abord je m'excuse si jamais je me suis trompée de rubrique, mais je ne sais pas exactement à quelle rubrique correspond ce problème, par conséquent, j'ai choisi celle qui correspondait le plus.

J'ai déjà vu des post semblables à ma question, mais les problèmes des personnes ne s'appliquaient pas exactement à mon problème.

En fait, j'ai téléchargé Growl comme on me l'a proposé, mais il n'est vraiment pas pratique, mes notifications (pour last fm, drop box, skype par ex qui m'étaient extrêmement utiles) n'apparaissent plus . Je suis pas mal destabilisée et dérangée! j'ai désinstallé en cliquant sur Uninstall Grow, mais quandje veux mettre l'icone Growl à a poubelle, ils me mettent Erreur- 61

je ne comprends pas. je veux retrouver toute mes notifications! Je ne sais pas quoi faire.

Pourriez vous m'aider? 

Merci d'avance!!!


----------



## anneee (8 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,

tu ouvres le dmg de growl, tu obtiens cette fenêtre:
Voir la pièce jointe 35551


ensuite il te suffit de cliquer sur "uninstall growl", de confirmer que tu veux désinstaller et c'est tout.

Et bienvenue au fait...


----------



## nikro91 (9 Septembre 2010)

Héhé merci!


Justement c'est quand je clique sur Uninstall , il me marque bien succedeed, mais quand je veux supprimer le dossier il me mette  le message erreur "une erreur inattendue s'est produite erreur -61"
peut etre que je supprime mal? mais c'est bien mettre la petite icone à la poubelle non??


----------



## anneee (9 Septembre 2010)

De quelle icône parles-tu?

Si tu parles de celle-ci:
Voir la pièce jointe 35581


chez moi elle disparait toute seule une fois la désinstall terminée.


----------



## nikro91 (12 Septembre 2010)

je ne parlais pas de cette icône, elle n'apparait tout simplement pas dans Préférences Systeme. la ligne Autre n'apparait pas du tout en fait.
je pense avoir définitivement supprimer growl étant donné que là ou j'avais mon dossier ( dans le folder téléchargement) growl est supprimé.
Toutefois, mes notifications en haut concernant mes applications n'apparaissent plus! Savez vous comment je peux régler pour qu'elles réapparaissent (étant donné qu'il n'y avait aucun problème avant l'installation de ce foutu Growl)


----------



## PoorMonsteR (12 Septembre 2010)

Bonsoir,


nikro91 a dit:


> je ne parlais pas de cette icône, elle n'apparait tout simplement pas dans Préférences Systeme. la ligne Autre n'apparait pas du tout en fait.


As-tu, entre autres, Flip4Mac et/ou Perian d'installé ?
Si c'est le cas, la ligne "Autre" devrait apparaître.


nikro91 a dit:


> je pense avoir définitivement supprimer growl (...)


As-tu fait une recherche avec "cmd/f" dans ce genre :






pour être sûre qu'il ne reste vraiment plus rien de Growl ?


----------



## r e m y (12 Septembre 2010)

Je ne comprends pas bien.... la notification des applications nécessitent Growl! 
si tu supprimes Growl, tu n'as plus de notification.

DropBox par exemple, utilise Growl (il installe même une version de Growl même si une plus récente est déjà présente, ce qui fait qu'on se retrouve avec 2 occurrences de Growl lancées simultanément)


----------



## nikro91 (13 Septembre 2010)

ah bon? bah c'est bizarre alors. c'est vrai que avec une version de growl (la premiere que j'ai telechargé) j'avais des notifications, mais j'en ai telechargé une deuxieme, et ces notifications se sont supprimés.

Effectivement je n'ai plus du tout Growl.
Pouvez vous me dire quelle version de Growl vous avez pour recevoir ces notifications en haut de l'écran??

Merci !!!


----------



## PoorMonsteR (13 Septembre 2010)

nikro91 a dit:


> (...) Pouvez vous me dire quelle version de Growl vous avez pour recevoir ces notifications en haut de l'écran??
> 
> Merci !!!


Pour Leopard ou Snow Leopard c'est la version 1.2.1 ici.


----------



## nikro91 (14 Septembre 2010)

je dois choisir des options particulières durant l'installation pour que les notif me réaparraissent?


----------



## Azety (24 Mai 2012)

sinon moi j'ai growl, je sais pas comment, ni pourquoi, ni à quoi ça sert. 

J'ai évidemment cherché sur le oueb, on dirait une sorte de centre de notification comme  sur iPhone, mais ça se résume uniquement à ça ?


----------



## tatouille (25 Mai 2012)

en quoi cette question a voir avec le  Développement sur Mac?

SPAM


----------



## Azety (25 Mai 2012)

t'es sur de connaitre la définition du mot spam ? Mister les seins de lindsey lohan en avatar


----------



## subsole (25 Mai 2012)

Azety a dit:


> Mister les seins de lindsey lohan en avatar



 Sacré connaisseur !


----------



## tatouille (25 Mai 2012)

oui par ailleurs ca a changé de rubrique tout seul :rateau:


----------



## Azety (25 Mai 2012)

subsole a dit:


> Sacré connaisseur !



faut avouer qu'il y a quelques années, avant qu'elle devienne une sorte de cadavre, j'aimais bien la regarder du coin de l'oeil, discrètement 

Et je me souviens de cette photo sur une plage.


----------



## tatouille (25 Mai 2012)

bah non






 :rateau: c'est vilain la reconnaissance de pixel:rateau: parait que j'ai ecrit des trucs a ce propos

I smell the blood of the asylum,
Hey you, you're such a pedant,
You got as much brain as a dead ant,
As much imagination as a caravan sign.

au moins j'aurais appris qui cela était, rien a saquer, a par les boobs pour mon avatar légendaire.


----------



## Azety (26 Mai 2012)

comme quoi


----------

